

Enhanced heartbleed: consistently get 64k of heap - sp332
http://pastebay.net/1422064

======
sp332
According to @puellavulnerata: _examining my own tests closer, if you use a
payload length above 16k, it sends back an ill-formed response exceeding the
maximum TLS record length. A lot of the proofs-of-concept can 't parse it
properly - the payload length in the heartbeat response doesn't match the TLS
record length._ That's what this code fixes.

